# RSK Tech- Online Design. anyone here using it?



## dtgprinter (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone here using it? Feedback / advice?


----------



## freedomshop (May 24, 2011)

dtgprinter said:


> Anyone here using it? Feedback / advice?


this thread has some information
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t131548.html


----------

